# Überwinterung von Tropischen Seerosen?



## Seerose (8. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Nach meinem ersten Posting mit meiner Vorstellung und dem Hilferuf bezüglich Registristrierungsbestätigung nun eine neue Frage von mir:

Hat vielleicht jemand Erfahrungen mit der Überwinterung von Tropischen Seerosen?

Habe seit 4 Tagen 2 __ Tropische Seerosen in unserem Schwimmteich stehen und bin nun etwas ratlos, was die Überwinterung angeht. Im Vorfeld habe ich zur Überwinterung nur gelesen, dass man sie reinholen sollte. Nun lag der Lieferung aber ein Zettel bei, wo erklärt wurde, dass man sie zum Bilden einer Knolle bringen muss. Dazu muss sie beizeiten in ein 10 cm großes Gefäß gesetzt werden. Dies sei die einfachere Art der Überwinterung. Die Andere sei die Haltung im Wintergarten bei beheiztem Wasser und zusätzlicher Wachstumslampe.

Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen mit diesen wunderbaren Geschöpfen? Hat schon einmal jemand eine Knolle erhalten, dei dann im nächsten Jahr auch wieder austrieb? WANN muss ich die Seerose in dieses kleine Gefäß setzen?

Ich frage lieber rechtzeitig, damit ich nachher nicht in Zeitdruck komme, wenn es auf den Herbst zugeht. 

Ach ja, bin in Sachen Seerosen noch ein völliger Newbie. Habe meine Schätze erst seit einigen Wochen (__ Laydekeri lilacea, Dr. Antonio Capelletto, Georgia Peach, Anna Epple, laydkeri purpurata, Berthold, Michael Berthold, Graziella, pygmea rubra, Firefox und __ Colorado). Bin sehr verliebt in meine Seerosen, und möchte nur das Beste für sie. Ich liebe überhaupt unseren Teich und unseren Garten sehr.

Liebe Grüße
Sabine (Seerose!)


----------

